# Londoner moving to HK



## Nealo (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello all,

My name is Neal and I'm 30 years old. I'll be moving to HK on Boxing Day for a year or two working in finance (yawn..)

I'm looking to meet new people and make some friends. I've never been to hk so would love for someone to show me around.

I love food, travelling, socialising and most of all having a good time. Open to trying new things and being adventurous. I'm easy going and love a good giggle

If there are any like minded people out there (guys, girls, pets) come and hit me up!

Would love to party with someone over NYE too, so let me know what's on

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Merry crimbo!x


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Read and post on this link Neal.....http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------

